# Gene cafe - pushing the batch size



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi All,

I have done around 200 batches using the machine, roasting coffees from the main regions, bean density and processing types. I have been following hybrid guidance from the Bella barista guide that cane with the gene and roast rebels rosy profiles. I have been staying in the range 230g (naturals) to 250g (most other beans) as advised. Roast profiles are producing really good roasts and parameters are controlled via excel range charts.

I am now roasting much more to support a community start up business and wondering if anyone has concrete advice on where I can go with batch size, before I start reaching the power/roast quality limits of the gene. It was bought in Feb 2020 from BB and is not modified. It has large chaff collector and is exhausted to the outside by flex hose. I'm getting 233-238v and running at 14-21 degsC in the roaster.

Thanks for any advice and experience - ideally would like to push to 250g/.85 ~ 295g.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I never went higher than 250g when I had my Gene, If I remember correctly does BB guide mention going up to 275g ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

iroko said:


> I never went higher than 250g when I had my Gene, If I remember correctly does BB guide mention going up to 275g ?


 It does, even up to 300g...but not all beans will take it and you have to be super careful....especially in an unmodded gene. It's certainly not suitable for a business.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks Iroko. Guide says 275 and 300g possible. But does not say which beans, but obviously the naturals are limited by the line on the drum.

Anyone got some advice on which beans you can stretch the grams up? I was thinking to call roast rebels in Switzerland, since their profiles are bang on.

Even if I could just do a few beans it would make life easier.

cheers

Mark


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Has the time come for you to move on to a bigger roaster?

I found that I was spending more time than I wanted roasting (for friends) 250gm a time (and taking 25 minutes to do so) than I wanted to. So after research, I bought a Dalian Amazon.

Yes, at approx £3.5K it's a big investment, but it's one that will make better use of your time and will allow you to expand. It will probably hold its value for years if cared for and if you decided to sell it soon after purchase, the hit will not be be to great. Certainly less than selling a car you have just bought!

The Dalian Amazon can comfortably do 4kg/hour back to back all day if needed.

Looking for beans that the Gene can handle at 300gm will be tiresome. Beans can change their characteristics with each crop so you will be forever looking!

Keep the Gene for roasting samples. Good luck!


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks Batian, sounds like a lot of effort and may end up with borderline roasts, depending on incoming green quality and consistency.

Dalien is out of stock and has been for a long time. I was also looking at the Cormorant, but it's not a lot better in Kg/hour than gene.

Ideally I would be looking for something that does not require too much installation investment (afterburners/gas bottles etc) but push the Kg/hour up to around the 3-5 mark. Any other roasters to consider? Thoughts on this - https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/product-page/new-2kg-lpg-gas-drum-roasterhttps://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/product-page/new-2kg-lpg-gas-drum-roaster

Or this

https://sevendistrictscoffee.com/product/seven-districts-1kg-coffee-roaster/

Or anyone selling an Amazon second hand?


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Maybe get in touch with Bella Barista to enquire about lead times, the Dalian would be ideal for you.

Both those roasters you linked to add complexity and expense to.the installation as you either have to have a gas supply installed or a 16A or 32A electric supply installed as they exceed standard mains, whereas the Dalian operates on a standard 13A plug.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Or you can run it off bottled gas...

I would be buy the Dongyi direct from the manufacturer via alibaba if possible (assuming it's a good roaster).

I don't know enough about them to trust the quality.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Small batch seem happy enough, but good if others here have experience.

from EH&S point of view, is bottled gas bringing anything additional to take care of it?


----------

